# Celebs/Famous ex-Cadets



## alan_li_13 (8 Apr 2005)

I thought this would be an interesting topic to look at: Who knows of famous people such as celebrities, sports stars, politician, that were ex-cadets.

Here's some that i know of:
Marc Garneau-air cadets (?)
Chris Hadfield
Defense Minister Hon. John McCallum


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Apr 2005)

actor Jim Carrey was an army cadet


----------



## perry (8 Apr 2005)

Former Edmonton Oilers goaltender Bill Rantford was an Air Cadet


----------



## Riobeard (8 Apr 2005)

Miriam Bédard - received her start to Biathlon training in Army Cadets She went on to win two Olympic gold medals in the biathlon at the '94 games


----------



## NavalGent (8 Apr 2005)

I was in cadets ;D


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Apr 2005)

This Hour Has 22 Minutes's Rick Mercer was a Sea Cadet.


----------



## alan_li_13 (11 Apr 2005)

> actor Jim Carrey was an army cadet


Really? Thats awsome! He also went to the elementry school i went to, Blessed Trinity, in Toronto. My elder sister's teacher actually taught him. She said that he was a class clown, and just to keep him quiet during the day, she would give him fifteen minutes at the end of the day just for entertaining the class with faces, comedy, etc. 
Do you happen to know what corps or squadron he was in?

I also found out that country singer George Canyon was an air cadet. I hope someone heres heard of him. I don't want to sound uncool, lol


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Apr 2005)

no i dont know what corps Jim Carrey was in, maybe someone in your area might know the history of their corps

as for celebrities who went to schools, Pamela Anderson graduated from my high school


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Apr 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know what corps or squadron he was in?



i have herd before that he was in the Mississauga cops. i am not 100% sure, but i have been told that before.


----------



## 3rcr_macfarlane (20 Apr 2005)

Jim Carrey went to my corps a long time ago. They have pictures in our Supply Office.


----------



## ouyin2000 (21 Apr 2005)

aha, its confirmed


----------



## Buschgirl427 (5 May 2005)

Hyde from That 70's show went to Vernon as an army cadet. Cool, eh?

 > HA!! Hyde.....funni character


----------



## patt (5 May 2005)

3rcr_macfarlane said:
			
		

> Jim Carrey went to my corps a long time ago. They have pictures in our Supply Office.



really? i went through all the books at the corps and never saw pics of him! lol send some pics over of it


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> Hyde from That 70's show went to Vernon as an army cadet. Cool, eh?
> 
> > HA!! Hyde.....funni character



ha ha really. i would never be able to see him as an army cadet. lol


----------



## Earlam (5 May 2005)

Fred Penner (who owns all other children's singers) went to 170 St James (Kiwanis) RCAirCS.......

It's a bit odd....... when I was a kid, I was a huge Fred Penner fan.  Then I joined cadets, and just happened to join the squadron he was in.  Didn't find out 'til my third year, either.......


----------

